# first entry into a JH test



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Relax, have fun, enjoy the time with your dog.

Tito passed the WC, so I'm sure you're more than ready for it. I entered my older golden in a JH test last fall after being told was his skills were passible. We did pass, but it wasn't pretty. He failed the WC this spring on the last bird. You and Tito have been a lot more diligent about training and I'm sure he's more ready than you think. Even if you don't pass, it's a good day out with your dog and a wonderful learning experience. BUt I'm sure you'll do great! Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I entered Faelan when I thought he 'might' be ready - he wasn't but it was an incredible learning experience and I think we both had a great time (well I know I did and I think he did LOL)

Some things I now practice for include:

1) No bird situations which involved going to the line with an excited dog, hearing the duck calls, seeing a duck in the sky, hearing the gun shots and being sent before the no bird is called (bird could not be found at his level since the winger needed to be replaced - it was after 3 more no-birds). Recalling to the line, leaving the line and getting him water, walking and playing time and reset up in about 20 minutes to the same area with the duck coming from the same direction etc. Oh and having someone talk to you on line (the judge in my case explaining why a no-bird was called - he was a very nice judge)

2) I am doing more work with shackled birds coming from the sky (winger). He failed on his flyer because his trainer (and now I) believe the bird was alive and probably attempting to jab him. The cover was fairly high so I could not see what the bird might have been doing. He needed to be called off the AOF because it was a very hot day and the judges were limiting hunt time (or in his case attempt to stare the bird down or perhaps make it dizzy?) The actions of him jumping back and circling were repeated this past weekend with an angry mallard. 

3) Relaxing and realizing that even a failed test is a really good learning experience.

Be very prepared for a day outside with plenty of good dogs, people and just a very supportive and happy atmosphere 

Good luck and have fun! Tito is bound to do very well


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

No advice as I haven't run one yet (waiting until spring for local trials) but I wish you luck!! Go Team Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is just so unlike obedience. In obedience, you know EXACTLY what to expect before you even think about going to the show. The exercises never change. The ring never changes.
In this, I don't have any idea what they're going to ask us to do. And since I've never even seen a JH run (except a small part of lab national, and that's a whole long story....) I don't know what to expect.
I hear all these horror stories of the dogs being sent on 150 yard marks in very heavy cover across a raging flood to find a canary. Ok, I exaggerate...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just checked the running order for Saturday (Sunday isn't posted yet). 
Of course, he would be* NUMBER 13 !*


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb I think you will be just fine. If your dog will pick up a cripple, deliver to hand and get in the water, everything else is up to chance and there's not a lot you can do about it but wait and see what they set up for the test. I have seen hard JHs and I've seen super easy ones. Wait for the judge to call your number, let er rip and see what happens...not much more TO do in junior!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Will you know anyone there? That helps a lot! At this point, you've paid your entry fee, just go and have a good time. I'm sure you were nervous the first time you showed in obedience too (even you do know what exercises are going to be asked for). The first time in anything is scary. After this test, it won't be quite so scary.

Everyone has different ideas of what heavy/tall cover is. Hopefully your imagination is making it out to be tougher than what it truly will be! 

Every test is a little different. Some things I've seen in Juniors:
-No birds (the bird didn't land where it was supposed to or was only winged and is running, etc.). Practice going to the line, see the bird fall, then heel him off the line. Come back several minutes later and re-throw (obviously the first bird gets picked up).
-Carrying a gun to the line. Had to do this in one junior test. The judge handed you the gun as you were coming out of the last holding blind and you had to carry it (safely!) to the line while keeping your dog under control. We were then able to give the gun back to the judge.
-Sit on a bucket. Sometimes the judge will have you sit on a bucket with the dog at heel while the birds are being thrown.
-Blow a duck call. At one test for the water, we sat on a bucket and then we blew a call, the gunners answered with a call, then the bird was thrown.

As to the above, those are things that can be asked, but the great majority of tests I've done were straight forward, walk to the line and stand there while the bird is thown.

Last bit of advise. Trust Tito. You know what you have in him and he will not embarass you. Even if he doesn't end up passing, it will not be because he didn't try. The only truly embarassing fails (in my mind) are dogs that look like they have no idea what they are there for.

Oh, yeah, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky #13!

Make sure your dog has handled a live duck before. Sometimes the birds aren't completely dead. If you don't have some heavy cover to train in, go long in the cover you have. 

Dogs must deliver to hand but remember to not touch your dog until after you have the bird. Some handlers keep one hand in their pocket so they only have one available to take the bird.

Make certain you have introduced decoys to your dog prior to the start of the test. There are always a few dogs that try to retrieve decoys. If they do, they're out.

Remember that two land marks and two water marks are the minimum requirements to have a complete test. The judges may add more elements if time and resources permit. It is not unheard of to do three or more marks on land and water, do a hunt it up or have more than one dog on the line at a time.



light cover











Heavy Cover











Moderate Cover












Heavy Cover


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, one thing I was unclear on was shackled birds. Prior to the Hunt Test, all the shackled birds I worked Faelan on had their wings shackled.

I now work with their feet shackled and one wing clipped - this way the birds can use their wings and seem to be very adept at running. You probably know that difference already but I thought I would mention it.

The judge will probably ask for first timers and take extra time explaining things .. when to go to blind 1, blind 2, the line ... what he/she considers acceptable etc. Because there were so many 1st timers at the test I was at, the judge even brought out a length of chain to demarcate where the handlers had to stay behind. Just like obedience, you can ask questions during both the briefing and when you are setting up.
Tito has his WC <grins> so he should do very well at the test


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no advice at all, but I wanted to wish you and Tito good luck! Even if he doesn't pass it'll be a learning experience! But I think he has a good shot at passing based on his training journals!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Swamp collie -- your light cover is heavy cover in our neck of the woods. Most if the tests in FL are on cow pastures and especially in the winter are eaten down to the nubs. Seriously it is like golf grass. The biggest problem is the pastures are full of cow paddies and dogs will run to them thinking they are the duck!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a cattle pasture. 

Terrain and cover vary around the country. I suspect things are a little flatter in FL as well.  We don't have snakes or those overgrown lizzards either,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is true!!! God gives us a break with the cover since we hafta deal with reptiles!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*lucky number 13*


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from an article I wrote for the GRCC's _Golden Leaves_ on the topic...I made some edits to cover the differences in the AKC tests (ie wearing a collar)

*Your First Trip to the Line…*​​You’ve been training all spring, and it seems like the pup is ready to go for that first chance at a ribbon. He’s going out with gusto, regularly nailing marks bigger than anything you will see in the test you want to try, and is behaving obediently to, on, and from the line. As well, when your training group has set up “test conditions” or you have gone to a picnic trial those standards have been maintainable. So now what? There is so much to consider that it can be overwhelming...

*Before the Test*
Check out the available tests by going to the [online listings available at AKC and Entry Express.] This will give you an idea of which clubs are holding tests, when, and where. For your first test consider going to one close to home. Entries are already expensive enough, without compounding the stress by adding hotel stays, and restaurant meals to the bill! If it is a two day event, with a JH each day, consider just entering one day of the weekend. That way if your pup does something unexpected, you will not have to make that difficult choice between forfeiting the second day’s entry by pulling the dog, or running the second day, and risking reinforcing the behaviour.

Another advantage of entering a local test, is that you can make a trip before test day to find HQ if you do not already know the site. The last thing you want on the morning of your first test is to be driving around lost, only to arrive after the handlers meeting and running of test dog.

It should go without saying, but READ THE RULEBOOK! And then read it again. Highlight it if you like. Ensure you know what you are allowed to do, and what you are not allowed to do. Can you imagine the frustration failing because of a handler error that the judges are not permitted to overlook, such as picking the bird up off the ground in JH, instead of taking delivery to hand?

Ensuring that your car is packed and you will have everything you need at the test can also relieve a lot of the first test jitters. Here is a checklist of items that are necessary and useful... 

copy of premium list with start times and address/map to test site
whistle and duck call
short slip leash
flexi-lead for airing
drying towel/shammy
comb/slicker for burrs etc.
drinking water (for you and your dog!)
snacks and lunch
sunblock
bug spray
raingear
umbrella
chair
hat
sunglasses
additional dry footwear
layering clothing in case the weather changes
pepto/immodium (for you and your dog—stress and strange water can do a number on the tummy!)
first aid kit
crate fan
sun shade to keep your vehicle cool
and, a camera to document the occasion!
 
*The Day of the Test*
Arrive at headquarters _*at least*_ a half hour before the start of your stake. Check in with the test secretary and pick up your catalogue or running order. Look in it to find out the number that will identify your dog for the day, and double check that the information listed for your dog, especially the registration number, is correct. The secretary may also have a map that will help you get to your test site if it is not right at headquarters.

Proceed to the location for your stake and check in with the marshall. The marshall is in charge of the running order. Be aware that if there are handlers with dogs at other stakes they may need to run them out of the listed order. Let the marshall know that this is your first test, and request if possible to watch a few dogs before you run. Then take your dog for a walk in a direction away from the test area, but within earshot, and wait for the handlers meeting to be called.

Listen for the call of “Test dog!” At this point you may go up to the line for the handlers meeting. Here the judges will explain the scenario for the test, and comment on particular qualities they wish to see from the dogs. The judges will also provide information about what will constitute a break, and may emphasize details like the requirement for delivery to hand, and when it is appropriate to talk to or touch the dog. They will also indicate where the gallery will be located.

Next the judges will have someone run a test dog. This is a dog that is not entered in the test, but has an appropriate level of training to run the test with some likelihood of success. This could be a dog just ready to run this level, one who has passes at the level, or one who has finished the title but is not successfully working at the next level yet. Watch carefully the procedure for starting the test (signalling with your hand, blowing a duck call, or whatever the judges have indicated), whether you must carry a dummy gun, or sit on a bucket, and where the marks land. If there is anything you are uncertain about after watching the test dog, now is the time to ask questions of the judges.

The marshall will then call the running order. If you are lucky enough to have a few dogs before it is your turn, stay and watch a couple. Remember to be quiet while you are doing so. You would not want someone talking loudly or having a laugh while your dog was working, so extend the same courtesy to the dogs you watch. When there are still several dogs to run before yours, get your dog out again and ensure that she has gone to the bathroom. You may need to jog the dog around a bit to make this happen, but that is far preferable to having the dog defecate on the way to a bird, and lose track of where he is going.

*Now It’s Your Turn*
Put on your whistle and duck call if you are not already wearing them. [Ensure your dog is wearing a flat buckle collar that has no tags on it.] Get in line in the order the marshall has indicated. You will likely have to move up through a couple of holding blinds as you approach the running line. These may be actual holding blinds, a hedge, or even a truck!

Wait quietly in the final holding blind. Once the dog before you has run, the judges will ask you what your number is. When they are ready for you either a judge or the marshall will call you to the line. ... Once you are lined up for the first mark (point your toes where the bird will land), ensure your dog is sitting straight beside you, command “sit” again, and take the leash off [and put it in your pocket. Put two or three fingers under the collar to steady the dog. _Gentle_ restraint is allowed so do not drag the dog into position with the collar.] Tell the dog to mark, or watch, or whatever cue you use to let them know there is going to be a bird to retrieve. When the dog is looking in the right direction, signal the judges.

While the mark is being thrown _watch your dog_. You have watched test dog, and a couple of other dogs to know where the bird should land. Outside of a quick glance at the mark to confirm all is well, you should be watching your dog to ensure that it has seen the mark. They may indicate this by perking up their ears, or such. Remain silent until the judges say “Dog” or your number to release your dog. At that point you may send your dog for the bird and let go of the [collar]—but before you release ensure the dog is focused on the bird. Now that you are released you may speak to the dog, so if he has looked away get him refocused before you send.

Watch carefully as the dog hunts for the bird, .... Once he finds the bird, if it appears he is going to dawdle, or play with the bird, use your come-in whistle to remind him to return. Then reorient yourself so that your toes are pointing to the next bird. Ideally, you will receive the dog in the heel position, take delivery of the bird to hand (a _must_ in JH), remind the dog to sit, hand the bird off to the judge, [take hold of the collar again] for the next mark and repeat! Once your dog delivers the second bird and you have given it to the judge, put the leash back on, and thank the judges as you leave the line.

After all dogs have run the first series, the judges will consult and produce a callback list. This will include the numbers of all dogs whose work in the first series has been good enough to potentially pass so far. When the marshall announces this list, they will also announce when the second series will commence. [If you have been dropped and do not understand why, ask the marshall to approach the judges as to when you may see your scores to understand why your dog was not called back--through the marshall is the proper way to contact the judges.] As with the first half of the test, there will once again be a test dog and an opportunity to ask questions.

At the end of the day, the marshall will take a list of dogs who have passed to the test secretary who will prepare the ribbons to be awarded. Unless your dog failed to bring back a bird, or the judges informed you that there was a major problem that would prevent your dog from passing, you should attend this part of the day. If your dog passed, her name and yours will be called out and you will get to pick up your ribbon and shake hands with the judges. Once all ribbons are handed out you also have the option of asking the judges to see your scoresheet so that you can get feedback on what you and the dog did well, and what you may need to work on before your next test.

Good luck and happy testing!!

From the _Golden Leaves_ July/August 2010


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean I can't pace back and forth muttering under my breath and intermittently blowing my whistle just to have something to do :




K9-Design said:


> Barb I think you will be just fine. If your dog will pick up a cripple, deliver to hand and get in the water, everything else is up to chance and there's not a lot you can do about it but wait and see what they set up for the test. I have seen hard JHs and I've seen super easy ones. Wait for the judge to call your number, let er rip and see what happens...not much more TO do in junior!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the examples, they were pretty much what I would have thought of as light, moderate, and heavy. We have seen decoys, he ignores them unless he lands on one when vaulting into the water, and it gets caught on his leg, and he drags it all 75 yards out....and back....

At the WC I took the bird a nanosecond before I grabbed his collar, according to the judge. He said I was fine, but warned me on the second bird to make sure the bird was in my hand well before I touched the dog. Then he paused....and said, "oh, they don't have to deliver to hand anyway". But thanks for the reminder, I may put my hand in my pocket (good idea) so I don't grab his collar as a reflex action before taking the bird.

There are 39 dogs entered, so I'm hoping they won't take the time for anything real extreme!






Swampcollie said:


> Lucky #13!
> 
> Make sure your dog has handled a live duck before. Sometimes the birds aren't completely dead. If you don't have some heavy cover to train in, go long in the cover you have.
> 
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> You mean I can't pace back and forth muttering under my breath and intermittently blowing my whistle just to have something to do :


Actually it would be better if instead of muttering, you yelled out instructions to your dog while he hunting for birds, then call him back once he gets it like your life depends on it. And if he cheats water -- holy cow -- that is when you really need to step it up and lay on it with the whistle!!!!
It is also preferable to wear your Sunday best, including driving gloves, lest you have to actually touch the birds.
Also get a power adapter for the cigarette lighter in your car, so you can hook up a blow dryer for your dog after he gets done swimming.
No need to thank me for this fine advice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Shelly, that is just incredible. Thanks so much!




sterregold said:


> Here's an excerpt from an article I wrote for the GRCC's _Golden Leaves_ on the topic...I made some edits to cover the differences in the AKC tests (ie wearing a collar)


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL Looks like ALOT of fun but boy am I lost!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I admit to trying to see if my power inverter would run the high velocity blow dryer....really I tried....but it won't run it.
It had nothing to do with drying him, though. It's perfect for looking for ticks when he's done, which are horrible around here.
And the grooming table was a BIG hit at the WC/WCX last weekend, because no one had brought anything to put the pot luck food on...




K9-Design said:


> Actually it would be better if instead of muttering, you yelled out instructions to your dog while he hunting for birds, then call him back once he gets it like your life depends on it. And if he cheats water -- holy cow -- that is when you really need to step it up and lay on it with the whistle!!!!
> It is also preferable to wear your Sunday best, including driving gloves, lest you have to actually touch the birds.
> Also get a power adapter for the cigarette lighter in your car, so you can hook up a blow dryer for your dog after he gets done swimming.
> No need to thank me for this fine advice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BUCKET????? I have to SIT ON A BUCKET????

DUCK CALL???? I need a DUCK CALL????????

Sheesh. Guess I'd better go buy a duck call......


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> BUCKET????? I have to SIT ON A BUCKET????
> 
> DUCK CALL???? I need a DUCK CALL????????
> 
> Sheesh. Guess I'd better go buy a duck call......


 
The bucket and duck call thing is fairly common in HRC tests, but kind of rare in AKC tests.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> The bucket and duck call thing is fairly common in HRC tests, but kind of rare in AKC tests.


Yah, I only saw it the once.

I'm sure someone would let you borrow a call if needed!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would suggest getting the dog used to a duck call being blown at the line. I've not seen in AKC where the handler must blow the duck call but occasionally at junior the judges will call to signal the gunners. If a dog isn't used to this they will do a backflip trying to find the bird behind them and it totally blows their mind!!!
However if you train by signalling your gunner with a duck call, it takes about two sessions before the dog figures out and will keep focused on the gunner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, thanks, his trainer has blown a duck call from behind him a bunch of times and he's okay with it. 
I guess it really surprised me because the AKC rules state no training equipment except for whistles, and I thought of a duck call as training equipment. But I think I probably need to buy one at some point anyway, so now is as good of a time as any.
But what in the world is the point of the bucket? In case I get so nervous while waiting I have to use it.....???


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It just makes a convenient chair for a more hunty scenario. Most of the time in "real" duck hunting you'd be sitting in a blind, not standing out on the shoreline!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Tito won't know if he passed or not, all he knows is he is having fun and so should you. Relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great advice, thanks, there is NOTHING he would rather do!




RunsCreek said:


> Tito won't know if he passed or not, all he knows is he is having fun and so should you. Relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

What great advice! I had to sit on a bucket, hold the handlers gun, and do walk ups many a times in Junior.

Did you practice walk ups? Boomer and I flunked our first test because we didn't practice walk ups. Someone at training asked who wants to do walk ups and I said "no, it's the same thing except you're walking instead of standing still". But that wasn't true. When moving I feel I have less control over my dog then when sitting and heeling from the start. I wasn't used to the additional instructions of where to start and where to stop. I was totally confused and Boomer was too. Neither of us saw the bird. 

I think knowledge of the rules, good preparation for different possible scenarios, then try to have fun and go with the flow. Whoever said it's not like obedience where you know exactly what to expect was right, who knows what way the wind will blow and where your flyer will land, but the more situations you've trained for (decoys, cover, sit on bucket, handler gun, walk ups, etc etc etc..) the better prepared you will be. Sounds like you're well prepared.

Good luck. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Dawn, I'm adding walkups to my list of things I want our trainer to do with us this week in our lesson. We've never done one, so that's a great idea. I had the same mentality, it's the same except you're in motion.....
When you do a walk up in Junior, you are allowed to keep the dog on a slip cord, aren't you?


----------

